# New pics and updates!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanksgiving was a busy day here, especially for all of the animals as they spent the day smelling turkey cook and begging around the kitchen for handouts!  I managed to get some pictures and a couple of short videos of the silliness going on. Thanksgiving night found me outside double-covering the aviaries as the temps dropped fast. My dad mentioned that we were expected to drop down to 31 and that is pretty chilly here. The aviaries were already covered but I went into the garage to beg, borrow and confiscate my brother's camping tarps and blankets. Armed with those and a new row of Martha Stewart's clothespins, it was out to the aviaries where I hung everything up, much to the chagrin of my sleeping pigeons. I am slightly embarrassed to admit that I also found a roll of bubble wrap and proceeded to wrap it around the bottom of the wire aviary for insulation. Hey, what could be more cozy than extra layers of bubble wrap, I ask you this.  When I was done it was warmer in the aviaries than it was in the kitchen, so we had dinner in the tent (lol). 

Some of these pics are a few weeks old, the puppies are much bigger now and running all over. I have a fifteen minute video I took yesterday of them that I'll post for anyone who needs a puppy fix.  Enjoy. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/November2007


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

I really liked your pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute pictures. I love the captions.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I am always so happy to see a thread pop up from you with new pictures. These were so good, as well as the videos. You can see how much the puppies are growing and the picture of them eating was ultra cute. I always love your captions because they just seem to fit each picture so well.

Keep em' coming.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pics, thinks for sharing! I see you have a lot of pigeons that are pied, like my new baby!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvelous pictures, captions, and videos, MJ! What a lovely, lovely feathered and furred family you have!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your anticipating-the-turkey pictures! What a great household and aviaries!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I really love your updates and all of the photos. Doggies, kitties and beautiful birdies everywhere!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. . .Roxy, is a pied pigeon the ones that are light in the front and dark in the back? That was what I came up with when I googled it hehe. Yes it was an exciting turkey day. Finnigan hasn't settled down yet.


----------

